# Several words around a Sabbath plate



## Tzavlatzav

ywwh mOy rqb yhyv brf yhyv
hbwh wdqm
Please ignore the markings above the ws, because the plate has no such markings or vowel markings.

I can read enough to know that it is a plate for use for the Sabbath day meal and that it blesses the Shabbat.

Thank you for any help. I am a terrible Hebrew student!!


----------



## Nunty

Welcome to the forums Tzavlatzav 

I'd love to help, but I can't quite figure out the transliteration you are using. Could you explain it?


----------



## Tamar

> I'd love to help, but I can't quite figure out the transliteration you are using. Could you explain it?


That would be great, so we could help you...


----------



## Tzavlatzav

I'm so sorry! When the words are on my screen, they are Hebrew words, written using Hebrew letters! Is your screen showing something else?


----------



## Nunty

Tzavlatzav said:


> ywwh mOy rqb yhyv brf yhyv
> hbwh wdqm[...]





Tzavlatzav said:


> I'm so sorry! When the words are on my screen, they are Hebrew words, written using Hebrew letters! Is your screen showing something else?



Yes, please see above. Strange. What method are you using for typing the Hebrew? Is it defined as one of your input languages?


----------



## Tamar

Yes, it simply shows us this:





> ywwh mOy rqb yhyv brf yhyv
> hbwh wdqm


Latin characters that don't make any sens 

Did you maybe write this:
המבדיל בין קודש לחול ?


----------



## Tzavlatzav

Using Microsoft Publisher, I typed them out, using their Hebrew font, then cut and pasted them here.


----------



## Nunty

Do you know how to read Hebrew enough to transliterate it Tzavlatzav? Or maybe you could try it in MS Word? I believe that the forum has a foramtting sticky with some online helps, too. 

We'll get to the bottom of it, never fear!


----------



## Tzavlatzav

Let me try to transliterate them, minus vowels.
...
Or maybe spell them out...
vav yod hey yod 
(next word) ayin resh bet
vav yod hey yod 
bet koph resh
yod vav mem
hey sin sin yod
---
mem koph dalet sin
hey sin bet tov


----------



## Nunty

Tzavlatzav said:


> Let me try to transliterate them, minus vowels.
> ...
> Or maybe spell them out...
> vav yod hey yod
> (next word) ayin resh bet
> vav yod hey yod
> bet koph resh
> yod vav mem
> hey sin sin yod
> ---
> mem koph dalet sin
> hey sin bet tov


Great idea. That gives us:
ויהי
ערב
ויהי
בקר
יום
הששי
That is the beginning of Kiddush: And there was evening and there was morning, the sixth day.
מקדש
השבת
Which is "consecrates the sabbath".

I think that you have the little dish that goes under the kiddush cup (the chalice that holds the wine to be blessed at the start of the Sabbath meal) and some of the words of the blessing are marked on it.


----------



## Tzavlatzav

Nun-Translator said:


> I think that you have the little dish that goes under the kiddush cup (the chalice that holds the wine to be blessed at the start of the Sabbath meal) and some of the words of the blessing are marked on it.


I was afraid of that. But that's all right -- we're not fancy people and can use the kiddush cup we have, even though it's silver and doesn't match. Who knows -- maybe some day, I'll run across one that matches??

Thank you SO MUCH for just being "Johnny-on-the-spot" with your help! I really appreciate you!


----------

